# Ας σκεπαστώ



## ianis

Γεια σας.

Σας παρακαλώ, από την εξής αναφορά, δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η κλίση που βρίσκεται το ρήμα σκεπαστώ, που νομίζω ανήκει στο σκεπάζω, ίσως αντιστοιχεί στην προστακτική α' προσώπου, που νομίζω δεν είναι κανονικό να υπάρχει:

"Αλλά αν έτσι φαίνεται καλά ας σκεπαστώ κι ας ροχαλίζω."


----------



## διαφορετικός

Γεια σου, ianis.

Μου φαίνεται πλήρως κανονική κλίση, αλλά παθητική:
«α' ενικό υποτακτικής αορίστου του ρήματος σκεπάζομαι» (από σκεπαστώ - Βικιλεξικό )


----------



## ianis

Έχεις δίκιο Διαφορετικό, αυτό είναι, σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαρίστησή μου!


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> ... ίσως αντιστοιχεί στην προστακτική α' προσώπου, ...
> 
> "Αλλά αν έτσι φαίνεται καλά ας σκεπαστώ κι ας ροχαλίζω."


Η προστακτική στα νέα ελληνικά έχει μόνο 2ο πρόσωπο ενικού και πληθυντικού (_σκεπάσου - σκεπαστείτε_).
Η υποτακτική αορίστου στις κύριες προτάσεις (όπως εδώ: _ας σκεπαστώ_) χρησιμοποιείται με μελλοντική σημασία.

Η υποτακτική μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε θέση προστακτικής, π.χ. _Να μην το ξανακάνεις αυτό!_
Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την οριστική, π.χ. _Με περιμένεις λίγο (=περίμενέ με), _για να εκφραστεί κάποια επιθυμία με ευγένεια/λεπτότητα.


----------



## ianis

Perseas said:


> Η προστακτική στα νέα ελληνικά έχει μόνο 2ο πρόσωπο ενικού και πληθυντικού (_σκεπάσου - σκεπαστείτε_).
> Η υποτακτική αορίστου στις κύριες προτάσεις (όπως εδώ: _ας σκεπαστώ_) χρησιμοποιείται με μελλοντική σημασία.
> 
> Η υποτακτική μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε θέση προστακτικής, π.χ. _Να μην το ξανακάνεις αυτό!_
> Το ίδιο ισχύει και για την οριστική, π.χ. _Με περιμένεις λίγο (=περίμενέ με), _για να εκφραστεί κάποια επιθυμία με ευγένεια/λεπτότητα.


Το βιβλίο Learning Greek with Plato (σελίδα 183) λέγει ότι η υποτακτική στην αρχαία ελληνικά μπορεί να λειτουργεί ως προστατική α' προσώπου. Το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει εδώ; Δηλαδή, όταν ο Στρεψιάδης λέει " ας σκεπαστώ κι ας ροχαλίζω" αυτό δεν λειτουργεί ως μια εντολή στον ίδιο τον εαυτό του; Αυτό είναι πώς το αντιλήφθηκα. Στο αρχαίο κείμενο δεν το καταλάβα καλά διότι λέει "ῥέγκωμεν ἐγκεκαλυμμένοι".



Perseas said:


> Η υποτακτική αορίστου στις κύριες προτάσεις (όπως εδώ: _ας σκεπαστώ_) χρησιμοποιείται με μελλοντική σημασία.



Αυτό το ήξερα ήδη ότι την αόριστη ποιότητα εδώ σημαίνει ότι η δράση είναι περιορισμένα σε μια στιγμή και ότι, τουλάχιστον σε αυτήν την πτώση, δεν έχει ακόμα λάβει χώρο.




Perseas said:


> Η υποτακτική μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε θέση προστακτικής, π.χ. _Να μην το ξανακάνεις αυτό!_




Είδα πρόσφατα ο τίτλος μιας ταινίας που είναι "να πεθερός, να μάλαμα!" και κατάλαβα ότι προτρέπει το πεθερός να έχει καλή καρδιά, αυτό είναι σωστό;


----------



## Perseas

ianis said:


> Το βιβλίο Learning Greek with Plato (σελίδα 183) λέγει ότι η υποτακτική στην αρχαία ελληνικά μπορεί να λειτουργεί ως προστατική α' προσώπου. Το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει εδώ; Δηλαδή, όταν ο Στρεψιάδης λέει " ας σκεπαστώ κι ας ροχαλίζω" αυτό δεν λειτουργεί ως μια εντολή στον ίδιο τον εαυτό του;


Ναι, σωστά. Εγώ απλώς αναφέρθηκα στην προστακτική ως έγκλιση.




ianis said:


> Είδα πρόσφατα ο τίτλος μιας ταινίας που είναι "να πεθερός, να μάλαμα!" και κατάλαβα ότι προτρέπει το πεθερός να έχει καλή καρδιά, αυτό είναι σωστό;


Όχι, δεν υπάρχει προτροπή εδώ. Αυτό το "να" έχει δεικτική σημασία. (Here is/are; voilà).
Here is the money I owe you - Να τα λεφτά που σου χρωστάω.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις εξηγήσεις Perseas!


----------



## Αγγελος

Πρόσεξε ότι το μόριο "ας" έχει δύο λίγο διαφορετικές σημασίες σ'αυτή τη φράση:
1. "ας σκεπαστώ" = προτροπή προς τον εαυτό μου. Αγγλικά let me cover myself,
2. "ας ροχαλίζω" = αν και μπορεί να ροχαλίζω μετά, δεν πειράζει. Αγγλικά even if I must snore.
Γιατί ο ομιλητής θεωρεί πιο πιθανό να ροχαλίζει αν σκεπαστεί, δεν καταλαβαίνω...


----------



## ianis

Γεια σου Άγγελο, αυτο που λες είναι βασισμένο στο αρχαίο κείμενο;


----------



## Αγγελος

Όχι, καθόλου. Μιλώ απλώς για τη φράση  "Αλλά αν έτσι φαίνεται καλά, ας σκεπαστώ κι ας ροχαλίζω" στα νέα ελληνικά. Ήθελα να τονίσω πως το "κι ας" μπορεί να είναι και εναντιωματικός σύνδεσμος, όπως π.χ σ'ενα γνωστό τραγούδι: "Είμαι καλά, βρε ζωή, κι ας δακρύζω / Είμαι καλά, βρε ζωή, κι ας πονώ..." ή στην κοινότατη έκφραση "τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω".
Αν το αρχαίο κείμενο λέει " "ῥέγχωμεν ἐγκεκαλυμμένοι", εγώ θα το μετέφραζα απλώς "ας ροχαλίζουμε σκεπασμένοι". Αλλά δεν ξέρω τα συμφραζόμενα.


----------



## ianis

Για να δω αν το κατάλαβα καλά:

"Είμαι καλά, βρε ζωή, αν και δακρύζω"

"τραβάτε με και άσε με να κλάψω".



Αγγελος said:


> Αν το αρχαίο κείμενο λέει " "ῥέγχωμεν ἐγκεκαλυμμένοι", εγώ θα το μετέφραζα απλώς "ας ροχαλίζουμε σκεπασμένοι". Αλλά δεν ξέρω τα συμφραζόμενα.


Λέει: Ἀλλ’ εἰ δοκεῖ, ῥέγχωμεν ἐγκεκαλυμμένοι. Και είχε πει πριν ότι οι δούλοι ροχαλίζουν και ότι ο γιος του κοιμάται σκεπασμένος.


----------



## Αγγελος

ianis said:


> Για να δω αν το κατάλαβα καλά:
> "Είμαι καλά, βρε ζωή, αν και δακρύζω".


Ναι, αυτό θα πει.

"τραβάτε με και άσε με να κλάψω".
Όχι ακριβώς. "τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω" λέγεται γι'αυτούς που _λένε_ ότι δεν θέλουν να κάνουν κάτι, αλλά στην πραγματικότητα χαίρονται που κάποιοι άλλοι τους αναγκάζουν να το κάνουν.

«Λέει: Ἀλλ’ εἰ δοκεῖ, ῥέγχωμεν ἐγκεκαλυμμένοι. Και είχε πει πριν ότι οι δούλοι ροχαλίζουν και ότι ο γιος του κοιμάται σκεπασμένος.»
Θα το μετέφραζα «Αλλά αν έτσι προτιμάτε, ας ροχαλίζουμε σκεπασμένοι!»


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Άγγελο και για τις πληροφορίες, διότι είναι πολύ εύκολο ο καθένας να παραβλέψει την έννοια που αναφέρεις της έκφρασης "κι ας" , και για τη μετάφραση του κειμένου, και τη διόρθωση, και το πολύ ωραίο τραγούδι! Χρόνια πολλά!!!


----------

